# Unclear on the work visa process. How long will it take?



## pallan

Hi,

I may have a job offer pending in China (Hangzhou), and I would be moving from Canada. I'm a little confused about the visa process and how long it takes.

I managed to find an application with the z-visa section. It all seems straightforward except where it asks for an Alien Employment License Number. What is that?

And is this all there is to the application process? Do I just hand this in to the consulate, and wait for my visa?

It says it only takes a few days to get the visa (or I could order a same-day one). But I read somewhere that you need to apply 1 month before arriving in China. Is this true? What if I needed to relocate there in under 1 month?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## DaScorpioQueen

Your employer is responsible for your work visa paperwork on the Chinese side. It took us 3 weeks to get the paperwork through the Chinese government and then 5 days to get it to us I the States. Once we received the paperwork from China, we took it and our visa application (be sure to have your birth certificate and passport photos to attach to the visa app) to the Chinese Consulate. We chose to do the one day processing. We received our visas on Friday and left for China on Sunday.


----------



## cschrd2

There are à couple of options. 

1. You get in on a L visa fix all your paperwork, go to Hongkong to fix a single entry Z visa (takes 2 days) then come to your residence and fix the rest of the paperwork (official Z-visa).
2. You apply for Single entry Z-Visa in your country of residence and change to a regular Z visa when you arrive (must be completed within 30 days).
Most paperwork must be done via your employer as they need to get approval for hiring a non-Chinese.


----------



## PaddlesOMaddles

All that I had to do was get to Hong Kong and go to the Visa Office at 08.30. I signed a few forms, handed over my Passport and Photo and 220 HK Dollars and was asked to come back after 14.00. It was ready then and is valid for six months. When I want to renew it I just have to go to Dalian and it's done automatically.


----------

